# ROM toolbox Queston/request



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

I love this app. However I wish there was one icon category included in the list of ones to change... The alarm.

How would one request him to add it in the next update or should I just use the old metamorph route?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that the alarm is the only one you can't change with the Icon Changer. You could try and email Jrummy16 (or message him on twitter) since he does all the rom toolbox stuff.


----------

